# My amateur photos



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

Some of my photos:


----------



## ChevyKevy (Feb 17, 2018)

Love that Tudor!


----------



## FordTran (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm digging the macros of the jewels. What is your camera setup?


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

My camera is Canon 1200d. 
Lens for the camera of the Soviet period Volna 9m https://www.ebay.com/itm/MC-VOLNA-9...527905?hash=item48addc18a1:g:nScAAOSwo~1aoWb0


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Splendid photography, terry, and amazing collection you have there :-!


----------



## GMT_Bezel (May 22, 2018)

Nice shots, mate. Keep it up!


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

unfortunately not all clocks are mine


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

A little slice of macro heaven. Very nicely done!


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

That dial on that Ball!

Great shots!


----------



## mattl6 (Mar 27, 2014)

Great photos!! The detail is awesome.


----------



## The Thin Man (Jun 5, 2014)

Agreed. Fantastic work!


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

May I ask about equipment and settings?
Awesome pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

Casio EF-500


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

imbamember said:


> May I ask about equipment and settings?
> Awesome pics!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Written an answer in private messages


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

terry82 said:


> Written an answer in private messages


Thank you fellow WUS member!
Happy Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

Eterna


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Very nice, Terry (watch + pictures) :-!


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## bobellis75 (Jul 20, 2018)

Nice collection and some great shots. As a photo hobbyist, would love to hear about your setup.


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

Written an answer in private messages)


----------



## mattl6 (Mar 27, 2014)

Great shots!


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## BOND007 (Mar 13, 2013)

Very very nice shots!


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

terry82 said:


> Some of my photos:


What is that single-hand Russian watch and where can I get it? Looks clean and nice!


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

dannyking said:


> What is that single-hand Russian watch and where can I get it? Looks clean and nice!


This watch is from Belarus. Information is here http://luch.by/en/kollektsii/odnostrelochnik/

deleted by mod

Poljot 2612. Alarm watch:




























Poljot 3133:


----------



## andyhoang (Aug 7, 2018)

Amateur??
Too humble. Your shoots look AMAZING!!
so stunning and inspiring


----------



## sasilm2 (Jul 13, 2018)

terry82 said:


>


The Lume is amazing! great collection and nice pictures!


----------



## sasilm2 (Jul 13, 2018)

terry82 said:


>


The Lume is amazing! great collection and nice pictures!


----------



## Croft360 (Dec 23, 2017)

nice shot


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

If these are "amateur" well dang, I better just quit now! Lol. My pictures truly suck.

Strong work! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JLVox (Dec 23, 2013)

look great


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey man,



Croft360 said:


> nice shot


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## alessandro_mv (Aug 13, 2018)

Some of these shots look really interesting. Well done!


----------



## jerbear00 (Sep 7, 2018)

really good job. Wish I had the macro skills


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Jazzie01 (Apr 11, 2018)

Very nice shots


----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)

Awesome shots

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## narchibald (Jun 26, 2018)

terry82 said:


> My camera is Canon 1200d.
> Lens for the camera of the Soviet period Volna 9m https://www.ebay.com/itm/MC-VOLNA-9...527905?hash=item48addc18a1:g:nScAAOSwo~1aoWb0


Wow these are great photos. A Lange is a grail for me. Really enjoying those!


----------



## kylevuong (Jul 18, 2018)

Great photography skills! I want to see more....


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

del


----------



## LuxuryRevolution (Sep 7, 2018)

Those water shots are ironically FIRE AF. Beautiful pics my friend.


----------



## 24watchOC (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

Very nice pictures! Nice watches as well


----------



## usa-60 (Nov 11, 2018)

It's awesome macro! What camera do you use?


----------



## dopuletz76 (Sep 4, 2017)

terry82 said:


> unfortunately not all clocks are mine


At least you have a good camera 
Thank you for your post


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

I have Canon 1200d with lens Tokina ATX-Pro 100 mm.


----------



## citec (Aug 12, 2014)

Very nice pics , keep up the good work


----------



## djohn23 (Dec 19, 2018)

terry82 said:


> I have Canon 1200d with lens Tokina ATX-Pro 100 mm.


Just one word "awesome" nice shots my friend..keep sharing:-!


----------



## thealphabeta (Dec 26, 2018)

Wow, these are superb shots!


----------



## TLUX (Oct 6, 2018)

Beautiful pieces!


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## robmellor (Feb 16, 2006)

Amazing pictures from that lense way better than I have achieved from my much more expensive lenses.



terry82 said:


> My camera is Canon 1200d.
> Lens for the camera of the Soviet period Volna 9m https://www.ebay.com/itm/MC-VOLNA-9...527905?hash=item48addc18a1:g:nScAAOSwo~1aoWb0


----------



## robmellor (Feb 16, 2006)

Amazing pictures from that lense way better than I have achieved from my much more expensive lenses.



terry82 said:


> My camera is Canon 1200d.
> Lens for the camera of the Soviet period Volna 9m https://www.ebay.com/itm/MC-VOLNA-9...527905?hash=item48addc18a1:g:nScAAOSwo~1aoWb0


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 2, 2014)

Inspires me!


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

Casio MRG G-1000:



















Breitling Colt:




























Rolex Explorer 1:




























Rolex Submariner:


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

del


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

___


----------



## mcnuggets1543 (Feb 17, 2019)

Great pictures! I need to step up my photo game


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

del


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

Nice pics terry! Seeing you're from Belarus, I have to ask if you're an Azarenka fan


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm not interested in tennis)


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

terry82 said:


> I'm not interested in tennis)











:-d


----------



## JD10 (Dec 26, 2017)

Cool pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andmont_7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Good job, chill picks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGI82 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hardly Amateur! Great images, great watches!


----------



## gvarsity (Mar 7, 2021)

Really cool pictures. Fun to see such detail.


----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## terry82 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## JoeShmoe414 (Jan 11, 2022)

Great photos!


----------



## Burgo27 (May 31, 2019)

Hiya

Wearing my Stolas this morning. Totally under rated in my humble opinion


----------

